# New new new



## Pamelovexoxo (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi everyone ...it's a pleasure....


----------



## Dawn (Apr 11, 2020)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 11, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## SheriGoddart33 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, I'm new here too, my name is Sheri. Nice to meet you, I will be glad to talk!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 22, 2020)

SheriGoddart33 said:


> Hi, I'm new here too, my name is Sheri. Nice to meet you, I will be glad to talk!



  Welcome!


----------



## SambadiJaneiro (May 29, 2020)

My name is Samilla, Im from NY, Nice to meet you!


----------

